

Anyperk (YC W12) Serves Startups Deals On Web Services - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/25/yc-backed-anyperk-serves-startups-deals-on-web-services/

======
dmmalam
So will you be charging for the service (hinted on the site). If so, any
indications on costs?

------
wesleyzhao
This is awesome! Used it to get some deals already that have been invaluable.
Planning on using it more in the future too.

------
old-gregg
Great service! Congrats on the launch. Seeing how well BetterWorks is doing I
have no doubt Anyperk will be a success.

